# Buffalo Bills design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a Bills design I whipped up. Im gonna put this decal on my car.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice, and football season is just around the corner, or at least I hope


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Nice, and football season is just around the corner, or at least I hope


I hope so too!! I don't know if I will be able to make it through a fall without my football. My husband gets a kick out of me because I am more of a football fan than he is and he used to play football. I grew up near Dallas and have been watching football since I was little and used to go to all the football games all the way through school. I always look forward to preseason because I get to watch it more days a week.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, that is too funny Marilyn!! I thought I was the only person in the world who gets a "football season separation" from my husband. He says I am too loud and too excited during games. At my son's games, he sits in a totally different area from where I am. When we watch games on tv at home, I get banished to the basement so they can't hear me yell or fuss at the players. Actually, come to think of it, it's not just football. It's basketball, golf, tennis, track & field, oh well, I think you get the message


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice Eric. Too bad you can't sell any of those


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice, Eric. I like the Bills too. Pro football is the only sport that I really really love. I can get pretty darn vocal watching the games. The months between Superbowl and August sometimes seem endless.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Slick,

I am so glad to hear that I am not the only female to be that way. I have even lost my voice from yelling so much at my great nephews 8th grade football games last year. My family just laughs at me!! I really love all football and college basketball. Those are really the only sports that I really get into that way though!!


----------



## abie006 (Aug 27, 2011)

It's a nice design... I love football too.. Found this forum in google, I am a newbie here. 

________________________
Watch All NFL Games Online: Watch Any NFL Game Live Online


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome Eric! And this is coming from a die-hard Pittsburgh Steeler fan!! LOL!


----------

